# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  Türkiye Artık Aday Bir Ülke...

## ceydaaa

ad.jpgTürkiye-AB ilişkilerinin dönüm noktası, 10-11 Aralık 1999 tarihlerinde Helsinki'de yapılan AB Devlet ve Hükümet Başkanları Zirvesi'dir. Helsinki Zirvesi'nde Türkiye'nin adaylığı resmen onaylanmış ve diğer aday ülkelerle eşit konumda olacağı açık ve kesin bir dille ifade edilmiştir.
Helsinki Zirvesi'nde, diğer aday ülkeler için olduğu gibi Türkiye için de Katılım Ortaklığı Belgesi hazırlanmasına karar verilmiştir. Türkiye için hazırlanan ilk Katılım Ortaklığı Belgesi 8 Mart 2001 tarihinde AB Konseyi tarafından onaylanmıştır. Katılım Ortaklığı Belgesi'nde yer alan önceliklerin hayata geçirilmesine yönelik program v takvimimizi içeren Ulusal Program, 19 Mart 2001 tarihinde Hükümetimiz tarafından onaylanarak Avrupa Komisyonu'na 26 Mart 2001 tarihinde tevdi edilmiştir.

Katılım Ortaklığı Belgesi Avrupa Birliği tarafından, 2003, 2005, 2006 ve 2008 yıllarında tekrar gözden geçirilmiştir. Ulusal Program ise, 2003, 2005 ve 2008 yıllarında güncelleştirilmiştir. Avrupa Birliği'ne üyelik yolunda kararlılığını her fırsatta ortaya koyan siyasi irade, reform çabalarına da ivme kazandırmıştır. Böylece, müzakerelerin açılması için ön şart olan siyasi kriterlerin karşılanmasına yönelik uyum yasası paketleri yoğun bir şekilde Meclisten geçirilmiştir. Temel hak ve özgürlüklerin kapsamını genişleten, demokrasi, hukukun üstünlüğü, düşünce, ifade özgürlüğü ve insan hakları gibi alanlarda mevcut düzenlemeleri güçlendiren ve güvence altına alan reformlara devam edilmiştir. Bu çerçevede 2002-2004 yılları arasında 8 Uyum Paketi, 2001 ve 2004 yıllarında da 2 Anayasa Paketi Meclisten geçirilmiştir.

17 Aralık 2004 tarihli Brüksel Zirvesi'nde, AB-Türkiye ilişkilerinde bir dönüm noktası daha yaşanmış ve Zirve'de Türkiye'nin siyasi kriterleri yeteri ölçüde karşıladığı belirtilerek 3 Ekim 2005'te müzakerelere başlanması kararı alınmıştır.

----------

